# Movies that make you sad



## Jelouch (Mar 28, 2010)

It's a movie I adore. Alfie. Gets me smiling and laughing at start, but near it's end, I always get sad.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I cried at the end of Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I watched Armageddon the other day, and forgot how sad it was.


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

Children of Men.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Seven pounds
Atonement
The butterfly effect
District 9 - I actually sobbed my way through the last hour, it was a brilliant film, but really got to me.
Artificial Intelligence
Titanic 
Whale Rider
Meet Joe Black
What's eating gilbert grape?
The lion king
Ever after - When she asks if her step mother cares about her at all, it's possibly the most emotive scene Drew Barrymore's ever played, and then when she's running in the rain near the end.
Girl, interrupted
Pan's Labyrinth 



 Just hearing the theme...
Spirited away - I'm not sure why.
Terminator 2
The persuit of happyness
Finding neverland
Moulin Rouge
La vie en rose
Elizabethtown
X/1999 - that's just _bleak
_Un long dimanche de fiançailles




 D: In all seriousness though, it was sort've traumatic; this character I'd been watching for a long while, and he _dies _to try and save the pokemon...

I bawled at nearly all of these.

Hellboy 2 a little aswell actually, I can really sympathise with Nuada, incestuous elf prince that he is.
Music from the heart.
The crucible.

(this will get added to)


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Voices of a Distant Star


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, I am in agreement about basically anything where a pet gets hurt. Can't stand it.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

OMG not the Ash dies scene!! omg my mum cries at that. I saw it when I was like 8 years old or something? I went to it and mum started crying. She hates watching it. I didn't cry back then. but its sad seeing it now because im older.

some:
Me and my Dog skip. I can't watch that again. I bawled all night when I was younger. Mum had to calm me down.
Marley and Me 
The Notebook. The end scene. Oh lord. Kinda romantic and soo depressing at the same time.
A Walk to remember (the emotional scenes when they laugh at the main girl. I relate to it so I get a bit upset). Also the ending is kinda sad, even though its soo mellow.
The Bridges of Madison County. Few words. Die Lonely. Always sad.


I don't watch war films. I was made that movie about a piano and that guy from the war who escaped and didnt get killed because he was good at it. I hated it. They also made me watch this other real life war movie. Think it was shindlers list. Also, they tried to make me watch another one because the whole class of drama GIRL students said they 'loved watching real life war things'. Yes and there was an all girl class. I ran out


----------



## Polly Glot (Mar 21, 2010)

Into the Wild. What a fantastic film.


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Grave of the Fireflies because anti war films are always flippin' depressing.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Coffee Grinder said:


> Voices of a Distant Star


:happy: You might be interested in this page I created for that movie - silywily.com/voices.html

I liked that movie but more so loved the idea that Makoto Shinkai created the whole thing on his computer.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Turner & Hooch. :sad:


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh man, Liminality. You've got a bunch on your list that hit me too. Pan's Labyrinth is such a beautiful movie; Ever After is one of my favorite movies of all time; and I too love the opening music to Spirited Away. T_T We're like, long lost people that have things in common!


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Wiona said:


> Grave of the Fireflies because anti war films are always flippin' depressing.


Oh god, I watched that in college, and I tried to cry in front of them all.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> The Land Before Time, when Littlefoot's mother dies and until he meets Ducky. It is the only movie that has ever made me cry. It did this when I was three years old and when i watched it again Wednesday.


oh my god i cry every time.
movies that make me sad: the virgin suicides, donnie darko, the rules of attraction, and that one rugrats movie where chuckie is sitting in the airplane all sad because he doesn't have a mom. these are all i can think of at the moment.


----------



## jack in the box (Mar 18, 2010)

oh, also, the fox and the hound where the owner has to give the fox up omg  i wanna cry just thinking about it:sad:


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

I get sad during Pokemon the First Movie when Ash turns to stone and Pikachu and crying and electrifying him. DDD':


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

Sophie's Choice. Oh,the repressing memories of me bawling on the floor because of that movie.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I cry at the end of most romantic comedies. It makes me sad that I had to sit through that. The first one that comes to mind is Legally Blonde 2. That is the saddest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

I have to say Grave of the fireflies wasn't so sad for me...I don't know why...maybe because I watched it with friends...


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I cry in lots of movies. I cried in Edward Scissorhands and Gran Torino because they were so beautiful xD
I cried in The Bridge to Terabithia because that was HORRIBLE! I was watching it on a plane, bawling my eyes out. 
Get me in the right mood though, and I'll cry over just about any movie. I think I once cried over Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. No wonder they call me an emo kid <.< :laughing:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahh I'm just watching Speak and getting weepy. I read the book yonks ago and didn't realised it'd been done - it's been done well too.

My best friend told me about the bridge to Teribithia years ago, I still remember the traumatised look on her face.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Hm, just a few....*

Muriel's Wedding* - the part where she breaks down crying in the wedding dress saying, "Why can't it be me? Why can't I be the one? "
*
Before Sunrise & Before Sunset* - because those movies are so perfectly romantic.

*Hope Floats* - I don't even like this movie...but the scene where the little girl goes running after her father leaving...ugh, that got me bawling.


----------



## KyeHelixx (Apr 6, 2010)

green mile - when they continue to put john coffee on electric chair despite being innocent.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Where the Wild Things Are 

It spooked me, how strongly I identified with an eight year old protagonist. I cried for an hour and a half after it ended, it felt like the smallest center of my core had splintered and was in pain. 

Also because I love the colors brown and tan, and I think my own inner landscape would be very similar to Max's world.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

the notebook makes me cry everytime its so sad


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

Refu said:


> Dear Zachary. I don't want to spoil it because that would ruin a lot of the impact, but it's the emotional equivalent of being kicked in the balls.


This. I watched it, despite being warned/told not to, because it's literally the most depressing thing ever. I watched it, and I was a combination of sad, and fucking furious. Great movie/documentary, but utterly, and horribly depressing.


----------



## Dart07 (Jun 17, 2011)

If it hasn't been said yet the movie Up is definitely a tear jerker. Every time the main music theme plays, I can not help crying.


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

The only movie that is successful in making me tear is The Land Before Time, when Littlefoots mama dies... it's... it's so so sad. Those anthropomorphic dinosaurs hold a special place in my heart, especially Spike, that mother fucker looks like he is high on some good shit.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Any movie in which an animal is killed/brutally injured, and Se7en. I don't know why, but it depressed me quite a bit.


----------



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

The Pianist
Love in the time of Cholera
Schindler's List
Gone with the Wind


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know and I don't remember...


----------



## TheBeanie (Apr 8, 2011)

Just Bawled my eyes out watching King Kong (2005) by myself. 3 AM now. Goddamit,Adrien Brody.


----------



## LordOfTheWings (Dec 11, 2011)

awakenings - robin williams robert de niro


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

There's a lot of good movies on this thread. One night when I'm feeling dark empty and lonely, I'm gonna grab a bottle of wine and rent some of theese movies and become an emotional wreck.

There's a scene from Click where he's rewinding his Dad saying that he loves him -that got me a little teary eyed. 

Sad movies that probably got me teary eyed but it's been so long since I can remember: Black Beauty, A River Runs Through It, My Dog Skip, Milo and Otis.

And of course I almost cried like a little boy at the end of Where The Wild Things Are. That was my favorite book as a child and that movie was so touching, especially the ending with the music... I might have to go watch that now.


----------



## HolyDragoon (Dec 22, 2011)

Fred Claus

The scene at the end with the very somber Silent Night playing over top of all the elves celebrating brings me tears almost every time I watch it. I have no idea why, but it just pulls at me. I always find it interesting what catches people emotionally vs other people.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## GanjaBomb (Dec 17, 2011)

the virginia suicides. ):
i met a girl at the hospital that OD'd on sleeping pills after watching that movie.


----------



## Emmily (Dec 26, 2011)

Pretty much any movie where some animal or someone dies is a tearjerker for me.


----------



## amanangel95 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thirteen, the one with Evan Rachel Wood and Nikki Reed. I don't identify with the drugs or sex so young, but the depression. The need to be free. The self-harm. oooof, it's something. that's for sure.


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

Bridge to Terabithia got a few tears rollin'.

Requiem for a Dream. When it ended, I remember laughing and hitting the pause button with shaking hands. I was thinking "what. the fuck. Did I just watch." amazing movie. 

Brokeback Mountain definitely 'got me good'. I didn't cry, but that movie impacted me more than any movie I've ever seen before.


----------



## Dracarys (Dec 31, 2012)

Recently? 

Tangled, lol


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

Requiem for a Dream. Just wow, incredible movie. I don't ever want to see it again. I was the only film where I kept a blank stare through the silence of the credits. What did I just watch? Then I had to call my friend for therapy at 4 in the morning. 

Hiroshima, mon Amour, Alain Resnais. I don't know if the movie was sad, per se, but it did leave a strong impression

The Elephant Man, David Lynch. I you're not touched by the story. I don't think I want to know you. 

Pasazerka, or The Passenger, Andrzej Munk. Parts of the film were shot in Auschwitz, what you're seeing there is the actual concentration camp. It was more discomforting then sad.


----------



## Kirstin (Mar 29, 2013)

Any Disney movie.... Old ones like Bambi because they're so sad and beautiful... I mean, the animation was hand drawn! 
The Prince of Eygpt animation! When Rameses son dies...
Les Miserables, with Hugh Jackman and Anne Hathaway.
Song for Marion! I cried silently and steadily the whole way through that film. 
Black Beauty always gets me. Really, the whole film is so sad...
I have another horsey one called Running Free and it kills me, it really does. 
And I can hardly believe it but X-men: The Last Stand. Wolverine is my favorite superhero ever and when he had to kill Jean Grey I just died inside for him.
Sorry its such a long list, I'm an easily upset person


----------



## slowlygofast (Mar 9, 2013)

Sarah's Key

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas

Both of those were really good ***sad*** movies.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

The Mist - I know it's a thriller but the end is painfully sad.

Children of Men - It's essentially the same reason I gave above.

Donnie Darko - This movie, known to those who've seen it, is no ray of sunshine.

Dead Poets Society

The Departed - Unlike most movies where people get their last stands or their final words, this movie shows that sometimes a door opens and you get shot through the head before you can blink.


----------



## LunaWolf (Sep 4, 2010)

Titanic
Atonement
Moulin Rouge
Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind

Any movie when the good people suffer


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Warhorse *, the scene where his horse gets separated from him and after so many hardships and hurdles at-last his horse returns back to him ,even though it was a co-incidence or fate but the dedication and love he had for his horse brought tears to my eyes .

*Barfi *, I cried throughout the movie leaving first 30 minutes of it ,I was so touched by the love ,liveliness and care shown between the two characters Jhilmil and Barfi . I saw the movie in theater and I was crying so heavily sitting there among people ,even though only my tears were falling non-stop for next one and half hour but I couldn't stop myself .Even today whenever I listen to its songs my eyes get moist and my heart swells with emotions .


----------



## elpis (Mar 24, 2013)

_Life is Beautiful
_Subtitled version is way better than the dubbed. First half has the sweetest, funniest, most romantic parts I have ever seen. The second half is the saddest I've ever seen.


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

I've only watched two quite sad films: To Live, and Schindler's List. I loved them both.


----------



## Brooklaughs (Aug 29, 2012)

Cold Mountain
Braveheart
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Schindler's List
Romeo and Juliet
Serenity 
Man on the Moon
I Am Legend
White Squall
Requiem for a Dream
Gone With the Wind
The Last Unicorn
Black Beauty
The Crucible
Saving Private Ryan
The Outsiders
Bambi


----------



## jamkleb (Jan 8, 2013)

AMEN to the dog movies. My dog skip... first movie I can ever remember crying in. Also Radio was pretty awful. 

I loved the movie Blue Valentine but it's so horribly sad. Makes me cry, like heaving-cry.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

Mufasas death in Lion King. Gets me every time :crying:


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Requiem for a Dream: This movie made me feel literally empty with a black hole in my chest.


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)

Lemxn said:


> Requiem for a Dream: This movie made me feel literally empty with a black hole in my chest.


I echo this sentiment. I am not sure sad is the right word. It is devastating and so bleak. Completely wipes me out. I am not sure I could watch it again.

_Harold and Maude_: Ultimately uplifting and humorous, but the end, with "Trouble" playing, always gets me.

One particular scene in _Anna and the King_ always makes me tear up. 

_A Summer Story
Brokeback Mountain
The English Patient
A Single Man
Breaking the Waves
Schindler's List_

I watched _Blue is the Warmest Color_ for the first time last night, and found myself tearing up.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Marley and me, when Marley dies (fuck off lol).


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

No one's mentioned Fluke and Hachi


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Fox and the hound when the lady abandons the fox is the saddest I've ever seen.

To be honest any goodbye in a film gets me badly.

9w1 lol


----------

